# Dust Collection



## apontesgarage (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi all

I am finally decided to get a good dust collector and I am thinking of the following model:

- Festool 583492 CT 26
- Bosch VAC090A
- Makita VC4710

Anyone that has one of these care to comment on their pros and cons of their models.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I hope you get the info you're looking for.

I don't have personal experience with any of those machines, but maybe we should draw the distinction between a "dust collector" and a shop-vac (also marketed as "dust extractor") ?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Those are all great machines for small tools eg. I use the Festool CT26 for my ROS and router but they will not be have the airflow you need to capture dust from any machine larger than a handheld tool.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

My first real 'dust collector' type vac was the Festool CT36. From what I understand, all the models have the same basic 'guts', same suction power, the only real differences are the size and the price increase for a larger model

For me, the glitter has worn off Festool (I don't like the taste of their kool-aid anymore) The next time I needed another dust collector - I bought the Bosch VAC090*S* and have no regrets. Keep in mind, the Bosch are 'hepa ready' if you really need a hepa unit, the filter is about $100 more, but I could care less about hepa. I just purchased a 3rd dust collector a couple of months ago when Acme Tools had a sale and again turned to Bosch. This this time bought the VAC090*A* that is on your list., it was actually cheaper then what I paid for the S model.

The difference between the two models is basically the "S" model is semi automatic cleaning the "A" model is automatic cleaning. (When you're running the vac, you will hear the A model start making a 'thumping' sound as it cleans the filter. Can be annoying at times but you can turn it off. The A model also has that 'power broker dial' which lets you turn down the amount of power that the vac uses so you won't trip the breaker if your vac + tool is drawing too much power. I never use it, I have a couple of 20 amp circuits and tripping a breaker has never been a problem for me). One advantage the Festool has is you can turn down the suction electronically versus your typical port on the hose that allows air in. Also the Festool vac turns off as soon as you turn the tool off (sander or whatever) that is plugged into it. The Bosch vacs will run for several seconds. I don't know how many times I pulled the hose of the Festool vac to put it away and a bunch of sawdust falls out of it and makes a mess

The last I checked the CT26 is about $700 and I got the VAC090A from Acme Tools for $510 delivered back in October. As I recall, the 'hose garage' on the CT26 breaks pretty easily. Just Google 'Festool ct26 hose garage broken' and you will see what I mean










I really like Bosch (and Acme Tools). All of my cordless tools are Makita, but I have no experience with their vacs. I have a couple of Festool sanders, but when I needed a half sheet sander, I bought the Bosch OS50VC. Very pleased with it also - I am done with Festool (especially since they have their yearly price increase coming up). Hurry up and buy Festool to beat the price increase! (lmao with that promotion. Nothing changes, no improvements, only the price goes up every year)


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

ct 26 here…..I would do it again !


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

i have several of the festools .but agree with previous post ,they are all good . I think the sound is real important ,which one is the most quiet .also the shape ,tall ones fall over when i pull them around on jobsights .round one's use valuable space in transport in my box truck .depends on your needs . you will be glad you took this step . sanding is faster and pads last longer [non resanding sawdust ] it is noticeable .work sight is cleaner and nicer to be in .


----------



## apontesgarage (Nov 25, 2017)

@johnH wow man thanks I googled it that would piss me off!

I found this link to help me make a better decision: https://www.protoolreviews.com/buying-guides/best-osha-compliant-dust-extractor-shootout/33792/

I am gonna go w/the Bosch, thanks everyone for all your input! I greatly appreciate it.

Aponte


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

Take a look at the Mirka, and more importantly, take a look at Nilfisk. IIRC, Nilfisk MAKES the dust extractors for a number of "woodworking" companies. If you can, get something with a HEPA filter, just be cognizant that the cost of the filter can be hefty. Oh, and the auto-power switch is WONDERFUL, get one that has it.

I was going to get the Bosch semi-automatic unit, but stumbled into a lightly used Mirka CEROS sander AND the dust extractor for $400 bucks, less than what EITHER cost new. So, once I sent my CEROS back to Mirka under the recall, I have myself a brand new DEROS sander along with a Mirka vac, all nice and quiet.

Once you have a good QUIET dust extractor, you'll be amazed at how much more pleasant it is to use. Still, keep your old screamin' shopvac around for when it's time to suck up the water from when the water heater starts leaking or such.


----------



## Mahoney (Jan 27, 2018)

What ever you get, put a cyclone separator in line to keep as much dust as possible out of the vac and filters. We have Dust Deputys, and a cheaper plastic clone, and both work fairly well.

IMO a HEPA vac with self cleaning filters is the way to go. If you don't need adjustable suction, the Dewalt DWV010 is the "best bang for the buck" If you need adjustable suction power (handy for use with an orbital sander) then the Dewalt DWV012, the Metabo ASR36 and the Makita 4710 are all good units. Bags are expensive, but keep a bag in the unit anyway, even with the cyclone a little dust will get through and you want to keep it off those expensive HEPA filters. Set up like this you will have good suction for dust extraction from routers, saws, etc., that will last a long time. We have not had to replace or clean filters in a year. Only the finest dust gets through, and it blows off when the filters clean. I found out the hard way how much dust will get and stay on the filters running one of the Dewalts without a bag or cyclone when we first got it.

And yes, keep the old shop Vac for dealing with water and wet messes


----------



## apontesgarage (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks @bikerdad

I looked at the different models, and really liked the Nilfisk (it's not cheap and very little reviews makes my wallet cringle). But looking at the website you can tell these products are hardcore vacuum's. I'll give them a call to see if there is a local reseller near me.


----------



## apontesgarage (Nov 25, 2017)

@Mahony

I go back and fourth with the cyclones, I have read there are manufactures that don't recommend it bc of issues w/static and the electronics in the vacuum so a bit leery about it. I hear great things from people that have a cyclone, so on the fence on risking 600 bucks on a dust extractor and zapping it.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

What are the advantages of an expensive dust extractor over a shop vacuum. The 14-gallon Ridgid is a relatively quiet vacuum which can be used with a Dust Deputy on a cart. An i-socket switch can be added to control the tool and the vacuum.

http://shopsmith.com/ss_forum/download/file.php?id=10984

Or the Ridgid vacuum can be placed in a remote location and the shop plumbed with 2" PVC and a Dust Deputy.

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Shop-Vac-Dust-Collector/


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

> @Mahony
> 
> I go back and fourth with the cyclones, I have read there are manufactures that don t recommend it bc of issues w/static and the electronics in the vacuum so a bit leery about it. I hear great things from people that have a cyclone, so on the fence on risking 600 bucks on a dust extractor and zapping it.
> - apontesgarage


Static electric issues from what I understand is mainly with Festool. I have read posts where Festool has failed to honor the warranty on several vacs because there 'circuity' was fried from static electricity.

Here is a link to a 'product awareness' bulleting that Oneida (they make the Dust Deputy) put out
https://www.oneida-air.com/static.asp?htmltemplate=static/ultimate-dust-deputy-and-festool.html

They make a special Dust Deputy for Festool Vacs - $260!
https://www.amazon.com/Oneida-Air-Systems-AXD000009-Ultimate/dp/B003VR65OE

Also, keep in mind that Festool has denied warranty coverage on their tools for things like using 'non Festool accessories'. One example is a guy was cutting a sink cut out in a countertop and hit a screw which trashed his Festool jig saw. He sent it in under warranty and Festool denied the claim because he was using a 'non Festool' jig saw blade…. The cost of repairs was ~$350, which was more than what a new jigsaw would cost…


----------

